# What are your favourite drinks? could be alcoholic or non alcoholic...mmm soda.



## Zrcalo (Jan 5, 2010)

right now I'm obsessed with this all natural honey sweetened root beer.

no sugar or corn syrup. it's sweetened with honey!

mmm just look at these ingredients:

purified sparkling water, honey, oils of wintergreen, vanilla, sweet birch, anise, cloves, yucca plant extract, and fruit juices.

I'm also partial to mountain dew.

I have friggin every flavour in the world!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 5, 2010)

full throttle, hands down.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 5, 2010)

Coca Cola for the win.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 5, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Coca Cola for the win.



do you use the coke rewards codes?
if not, can I have them?


----------



## quayza (Jan 5, 2010)

Koolaid always wins.


----------



## Hir (Jan 5, 2010)

Cider, vodka, irish cream.

White Grape Shloer, Apple Shloer, Red Bull, Coca-Cola.

Coffee.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 5, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Cider, vodka, irish cream.
> 
> White Grape Shloer, Apple Shloer, Red Bull, Coca-Cola.
> 
> Coffee.



I thought irish cream was a soap and shaving cream brand.


----------



## Hir (Jan 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I thought irish cream was a soap and shaving cream brand.


It's like a creamy drink with whiskey in it. From ireland.

Brands such as Baileys and County Cream.

Tastes wonderful on ice, and in coffee.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> do you use the coke rewards codes?
> if not, can I have them?



Um... what?


----------



## selkie (Jan 5, 2010)

Almond milk, iced tea sweetened with honey, kombucha, and very light coffee. 

That drink sounds really good, OP! Is it a local brand?


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 5, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> It's like a creamy drink with whiskey in it. From ireland.
> 
> Brands such as Baileys and County Cream.
> 
> Tastes wonderful on ice, and in coffee.



I'll have to try it now..

oh and I got mixed up with this:
http://www.greenville.k12.sc.us/bereah/virtual enterprise/mysite/images/Person38.jpg


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 5, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Coca Cola for the win.



The Hell is wrong with you?
_Cream soda._

Ogod I want some right now, but we're snowed in...


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 5, 2010)

selkie said:


> Almond milk, iced tea sweetened with honey, kombucha, and very light coffee.
> 
> That drink sounds really good, OP! Is it a local brand?



I am not sure..
you can find it at sprouts and some fresh'n easy.

its called "Dr. Tima's all natural honey rootbeer"


----------



## Thatch (Jan 5, 2010)

fruit juice
from actual fruits


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The Hell is wrong with you?
> _Cream soda._
> 
> Ogod I want some right now, but we're snowed in...



best one is Jones' cream soda.


----------



## Hir (Jan 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'll have to try it now..
> 
> oh and I got mixed up with this:
> http://www.greenville.k12.sc.us/bereah/virtual enterprise/mysite/images/Person38.jpg


Never heard of that brand, possibly because I'm a britfag.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 5, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Never heard of that brand, possibly because I'm a britfag.



possibly.
they sell it at the dollar store.


----------



## Sabre (Jan 5, 2010)

Vault. 

As in the soda hybrid energy drink.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 5, 2010)

Sabre said:


> Vault.
> 
> As in the soda hybrid energy drink.



I have two whole boxes of this.
do you save the coke reward codes?


----------



## Lindu (Jan 5, 2010)

Water. So I see through the night.


----------



## X (Jan 5, 2010)

coca cola, vault, full throttle, N0S, and DR. Pepper

Edit: starbucks iced mocha (in the bottles) as well.


----------



## Hir (Jan 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> possibly.
> they sell it at the dollar store.


Dollar you say?

I just have pounds. c:


----------



## Lindu (Jan 5, 2010)

X said:


> coca cola, vault, full throttle, N0S, and DR. Pepper



Metamorph doesn't drink.

This fur is a spy.


----------



## quayza (Jan 5, 2010)

I also add mountain dew (volt)


----------



## X (Jan 5, 2010)

Lindu said:


> Metamorph doesn't drink.



Who?



Lindu said:


> This fur is a spy.



Gentlemen


----------



## YokoWolf (Jan 5, 2010)

Milk, tea, water, or juice. Milk being my number one choice. Anything carbonated I don't touch. Same goes for Alcoholic beverages.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 5, 2010)

X, your avatar, I am fucking tripping balls.


----------



## Keyox (Jan 5, 2010)

Naked fruit juice ohmygod


----------



## X (Jan 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> X, your avatar, I am fucking tripping balls.



you should have seen it before i took out the other 60 frames.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 5, 2010)

Water. Nothing beats good, cold, clean water.

I also like certain sodas (RC Cola is my preferred in that category), tea, and sports drinks, but in the end, water beats all.


----------



## Stawks (Jan 5, 2010)

White Russians are the fucking nectar.


----------



## Sabre (Jan 5, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I have two whole boxes of this.
> do you save the coke reward codes?



Nope.


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 5, 2010)

Non-alcoholic - Diet Mt. Dew, because I has the diabetus.
Alcoholic - Amaretto and diet coke, or Jagermiester straight up (yes, I actually drink it for the taste).


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 5, 2010)

I like coffee and Bailey's a little too much for my own good. :3


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 5, 2010)

Water.
And Diet Coke.
And Tea.


----------



## Hir (Jan 5, 2010)

Kilmore said:


> I like coffee and Bailey's a little too much for my own good. :3


Hey we should drink Bailey's and coffee sometime C:


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 5, 2010)

Vanilla Coke
Mountain Dew Livewire
Jones Soda-Fufu Berry
Jones Soda-Green Apple


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 5, 2010)

Orange Juice _all the way. _It has been my beverage of choice for many years now, and I do not see that changing in the future.


----------



## Ikrit (Jan 5, 2010)

favorite soda is A&W root beer
favorite overall drink is tea
i don't drink alcohol


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 5, 2010)

Energy dranks :V .

Except for the one's with ginseng, fuck that shit >:[ .


----------



## Karali (Jan 5, 2010)

I guess uh

Cranberry juice is pretty nice.

I don't really have a favorite drink. D:


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jan 5, 2010)

Barley tea, green tea, rooibos tea, mint tea. I like tea. 

Also kombucha. Kombucha is sort of a tea, right? :U

Beer. Preferably American west coast-style craft ales. I'm drinking Mirror Mirror 2005 Reserve by Deschutes Brewing Company. It's a barleywine-style ale. Aww, yeah.

e:

Grapefruit juice. White grapefruit. Fuck your ruby grapefruit, you pansy wimpfag.


----------



## Ratte (Jan 5, 2010)

Sunkist/Sunkist strawberry, Snapple noni berry drink, and milk.


----------



## Chalcedon (Jan 5, 2010)

Whole Milk all the way.  That and mostly Captain Captain and Coke will make my day any day.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 5, 2010)

Any soda but Pepsi, milk, Caramel Baileys milkshake, and iced coffee.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jan 5, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> Hey we should drink Bailey's and coffee sometime C:



Why the hell not?


----------



## Rytes (Jan 5, 2010)

there's a drink my friend makes called Sweet Tarts

also a fan of White Russian


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jan 5, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> Energy dranks :V .
> 
> Except for the one's with ginseng, fuck that shit >:[ .


 
Guarana? Tisk tisk.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 5, 2010)

birch beer is good and if you add a little vodka to it its great for colds


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 5, 2010)

X said:


> you should have seen it before i took out the other 60 frames.



lonk pl0x?


----------



## Sabian (Jan 5, 2010)

Tea

Green Tea in the morning
Mint Iced Tea at Lunch
Hot Mint Tea around 4
..and camomile tea with milk before I go to bed


----------



## Azbulldog (Jan 5, 2010)

Mountain Dew Red Game Fuel, other Mountain Dew flavors, except Livewire, cream soda, grape soda, different teas, Dr. Pepper, hot chocolate, orange juice..


----------



## Disasterfox (Jan 5, 2010)

Pepto Bismol.
and juice from winterfresh gum.
I call it Pepto-fresh.
lol.. fresh breath, no doodoo later =)

But seriously, I like milk. Nothing better to dunk warm chocolate chip cookies in. Sept eggnog but eggnog is the devil :C


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 5, 2010)

Stewart's Cream Soda, once I had 24 bottles of it and it lasted about two weeks.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 5, 2010)

Moxie


----------



## Azure (Jan 6, 2010)

Pimpjuice.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 6, 2010)

Mountain Dew.  And if I actually get tired of that then Dr. Pepper.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 6, 2010)

My favorite drink was Full Throttle but fuck it, they've decided to change up the recipe and it doesn't taste as godly as it did before.


----------



## kashaki (Jan 6, 2010)

Pina Colada


----------



## Tycho (Jan 6, 2010)

Coffee, ginger ale, water.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jan 6, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Pimpjuice.


I need to find some of this, badly.


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 6, 2010)

Euroshopper energy drink, coffee, coca cola and water.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 6, 2010)

Spiced rum, eggnog, and COFFEE.


----------



## Lindu (Jan 6, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Spiced rum, eggnog, and COFFEE.




So... Eggnogs do REALLY exist?
It's not a film/book fantasy?

How does it taste?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 6, 2010)

Lindu said:


> So... Eggnogs do REALLY exist?
> It's not a film/book fantasy?
> 
> How does it taste?


 

Sweet, milky, and nutmeggy! It can also be combined with the rum! Eggnog has a thick consistency, thicker than chocolate milk.


----------



## Barak (Jan 6, 2010)

Beer.....every......fucking.....beer !


----------



## Lindu (Jan 6, 2010)

Barak said:


> Beer.....every......fucking.....beer !




You should come in Belgium then.


----------



## Jazzy (Jan 6, 2010)

Blue Lagoon for sure ;O


----------



## Mojotaian (Jan 6, 2010)

Might try that...

GINGER BEER! HARDCOAR!!!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 6, 2010)

Mexican coke and black coffee.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 6, 2010)

Non Alcoholic: Coffee (nice light roast, organic like Cuban or South African blends)

Alcoholic (informal, light): Guinness Draught

Alcoholic (formal, light): Ontario VQA stamped Ice Wines

Alcoholic (heavy): 18+ year aged Scotch


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 6, 2010)

Pina Colada


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 6, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Mountain Dew.



Ohwhatthe--

On a plane to America, I asked for some Moutain Dew to finally see what the fuss is about... SURE WAS DISGUSTING ON THAT PLANE.
I had an entire opened can which none of my friends wanted, and had to hold onto until a cart came by.

Attention Britfurs: Don't even bother. Blergh...


----------



## Holsety (Jan 6, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Pimpjuice.


I expected this a lot earlier :[




Coke
Cranberry juice
Semen


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Attention Britfurs: Don't even bother. Blergh...


I've already tried it. I mean, it's okay I guess, but nowhere near as good as the Americans make it out to be. They'll hype the fuck out of anything that is native to their country. Proof is in Starbucks, people.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 6, 2010)

Samuel Adam's Dunkelweizen <3


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 6, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Pimpjuice.




Drank


----------



## Magica (Jan 6, 2010)

Arizona green tea.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh yeah, black coffee.  Silly me.



Xipoid said:


> Drank



This is the most amazing thing I have ever seen


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 6, 2010)

Coca cola. Or any other cola as long as it is half decent.

Relentless energy drinks.


----------



## X (Jan 6, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lonk pl0x?




here


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

i also enjoy hot coco


----------



## Aden (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Aeturnus (Jan 6, 2010)

Mountain Dew, root beer, milk and water.


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Relentless energy drinks.


They USED to be good, but the taste changed.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 6, 2010)

Aden said:


>



Fufu berry?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 6, 2010)

Haru-Wolf said:


> Pina Colada


Since your a furry, you mean Penis Olada


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> They USED to be good, but the taste changed.



yeah because your teeth fell out


----------



## Aden (Jan 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fufu berry?



Damn skippy


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah because your teeth fell out


You can taste through teeth now?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 6, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You can taste through teeth now?



no i was making a joke because when my mom lost all her teeth she said every thing tasted strange


----------



## Hir (Jan 6, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> no i was making a joke because when my mom lost all her teeth she said every thing tasted strange


ha he ha ah ha ha


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Fufu berry?


Is fucking amazing.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jan 6, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Ohwhatthe--
> 
> On a plane to America, I asked for some Moutain Dew to finally see what the fuss is about... SURE WAS DISGUSTING ON THAT PLANE.
> I had an entire opened can which none of my friends wanted, and had to hold onto until a cart came by.
> ...


Stfu, it's awesome. Especially the flavored ones. Shall I suggest Surge instead?


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 6, 2010)

Yeah Mountain Dew is pretty disgusting tbh but we drink it anyways

As Americans we put worse things into our bodies so it doesn't really matter :b


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah Mountain Dew is pretty disgusting tbh but we drink it anyways
> 
> As Americans we put worse things into our bodies so it doesn't really matter :b


Mountain Dew is awesome, fuck you david.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Mountain Dew is awesome, fuck you david.



I'll bet that you're also into water sports


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'll bet that you're also into water sports


Ewwwwww

Mountain Dew=/=piss


That's beer.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Ewwwwww
> 
> Mountain Dew=/=piss
> 
> ...



Mountain Dew is concentrated piss and you take that back (some) beer is great >:C


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Mountain Dew is concentrated piss and you take that back (some) beer is great >:C


Admit it, if Mountain Dew was alcoholic, you would have no problem with it.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Admit it, if Mountain Dew was alcoholic, you would have no problem with it.



If Mountain Dew had an alcohol content it would be Natty Ice.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> If Mountain Dew had an alcohol content it would be Natty Ice.


I don't drink so I don't know if you're telling the truth or not.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 6, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't drink so I don't know if you're telling the truth or not.



Well you see they are both concentrated piss but Natty Ice at least has alcohol in it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 6, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well you see they are both concentrated piss but Natty Ice at least has alcohol in it.


I don't like you anymore :c


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 6, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Well you see they are both concentrated piss but Natty Ice at least has alcohol in it.



QFT. 

Weideman's worse. Much, much worse. Even people who drink it exclusivly call it "eagle piss".


----------



## Lambzie (Jan 7, 2010)

Non alcoholic: Coffee, Cola, creamie soda ,mother and lemon squash
  Alcoholic : VB(Victorian bitter), Rum and Cola, Vodka


----------



## Liam (Jan 7, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> best one is Jones' cream soda.


Jones was the first one I had.   Then when I tried A&W, that tasted like shit compared to Jones.  The excessive amounts of sugar really help.
Some good vodka never hurt anyone.  Much.


----------



## Isen (Jan 7, 2010)

Coffee
Tea
Good fruit juices
Ginger ale


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 7, 2010)

Coke. Not that diet stuff, its not diet at all. :/


----------



## Aden (Jan 7, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Coke. Not that diet stuff, its not diet at all. :/



Ever had imported Mexican Coca-Cola? The stuff made with real cane sugar instead of HFCS? So good

Soooo
gooooood


----------



## Jelly (Jan 7, 2010)

Kombucha


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 7, 2010)

Aden said:


> Ever had imported Mexican Coca-Cola? The stuff made with real cane sugar instead of HFCS? So good
> 
> Soooo
> gooooood


That's why I love Jones Soda.  No HFCS, only real sugar.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Jan 7, 2010)

Coca Cola xD
Main thing I drink


----------



## Aden (Jan 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> That's why I love Jones Soda.  No HFCS, only real sugar.



god yes


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 8, 2010)

Seltzer, specifically Polar's Blueberry Seltzer which I don't think they make anymore, but it was good.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 8, 2010)

coffee and cocoa 
PEPSI THROWBACK


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 8, 2010)

I liek lemonade :3


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2010)

Some Teas 
Cider (Virgin  and non)
Boylands Black Cherry soda
Coffee
Reeds Extra ginger Ginger beer.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> Ever had imported Mexican Coca-Cola? The stuff made with real cane sugar instead of HFCS? So good
> 
> Soooo
> gooooood




I'll have to try it sometime.


----------



## pwnt2j (Jan 8, 2010)

orange soda


----------



## TaciturnTiger (Jan 8, 2010)

Cola, Cherry and Orange Soda. I also like strong iced tea and cherry lemonade.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 8, 2010)

green tea, black tea, sweet tea, rasberry tea, lemon tea, tea. i fucking love tea.
except long island iced tea, that shits garbage.
and all sorts of varieties of pop/soda(whichever your geographic region refers to it as)


also, miller high life, MGD, jager, E&J, ouzo, crown royal, king cobra, magnum, molson ice.


----------



## Jafoob (Jan 8, 2010)

RC cola was here
everything else is below his majesty


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 8, 2010)

RC cola is fucking dank.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

Jafoob said:


> RC cola was here
> everything else is below his majesty


RC Cola is like, the absolute worse I've ever tasted.


----------



## Hir (Jan 8, 2010)

I like Red Bull cola.

I seem to be the only one who does.

Also, semen.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> I like Red Bull cola.
> 
> I seem to be the only one who does.
> 
> Also, semen.


o murr bby.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 8, 2010)

Diet Pepsi.

Other than that? Mountain Dew (... They... They don't sell the diet version here... T_T I can't drink it)


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 8, 2010)

Runefox said:


> Diet Pepsi.
> 
> Other than that? Mountain Dew (... They... They don't sell the diet version here... T_T I can't drink it)



Do you want diabetes, or cancer?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Do you want diabetes, or cancer?



As far as I am aware drinks CAN NOT give you cancer.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> As far as I am aware drinks CAN NOT give you cancer.



With asbestos they can.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> As far as I am aware drinks CAN NOT give you cancer.


The artificial sweetener that replaces the sugar in the diet drinks has been found to give lab animals cancer.

"Questions about artificial sweeteners and cancer arose when early studies      showed that cyclamate in combination with saccharin caused bladder      cancer in laboratory animals."

*http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/Risk/artificial-sweeteners*


----------



## Aden (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> The artificial sweetener that replaces the sugar in the diet drinks has been found to give lab animals cancer.
> 
> "Questions about artificial sweeteners and cancer arose when early studies      showed that cyclamate in combination with saccharin caused bladder      cancer in laboratory animals."
> 
> *http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/Risk/artificial-sweeteners*



And this is why I like Jones and Mexican Coca-Cola

\Not to mention it tastes a hell of a lot better than HFCS soda


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Jan 8, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Do you want diabetes, or cancer?



id actually prefer to have both if i could, but could you substitute the chemo this time for something else? didnt really agree with my stomach last time.

hmm idk, give me 5 more minutes to look over the menu again, then check back with me.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> And this is why I like Jones and Mexican Coca-Cola
> 
> \Not to mention it tastes a hell of a lot better than HFCS soda


I have yet to have Mexican Coca-Cola.  I want to try it so bad.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 8, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Do you want diabetes, or cancer?



I HAVE diabetes. Runs in the family. So... I'm limited to diet/no sugar drinks.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I HAVE diabetes. Runs in the family. So... I'm limited to diet/no sugar drinks.


That sucks. 

*drinks his mountain dew*


----------



## Thatch (Jan 8, 2010)

Runefox said:


> I HAVE diabetes. Runs in the family. So... I'm limited to diet/no sugar drinks.



So cancer it is then.


----------



## Hir (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> o murr bby.


ilukitty~


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> With asbestos they can.



What drink has asbestos in it?



Jashwa said:


> The artificial sweetener that replaces the sugar in the diet drinks has been found to give lab animals cancer.
> 
> "Questions about artificial sweeteners and cancer arose when early studies      showed that cyclamate in combination with saccharin caused bladder      cancer in laboratory animals."
> 
> *http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/factsheet/Risk/artificial-sweeteners*



Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight No diet drinks for me then.



szopaw said:


> So cancer it is then.



Gotta die of something.


----------



## Aden (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I have yet to have Mexican Coca-Cola.  I want to try it so bad.



My local grocery store, Wegman's, imports it. And if I can find it in friggin' Rochester, somewhere near you might have it as well.


----------



## Gight (Jan 8, 2010)

Coca-Cola.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 8, 2010)

szopaw said:


> So cancer it is then.



You think he wants a side order of MS?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You think he wants a side order of MS?



Yeah right.


----------



## Clutch (Jan 8, 2010)

Im going for Milk..


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Im going for Milk..



You might catch mad cow disease from it. Seeing as you can apparently get cancer from some drinks and MS of all things.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 8, 2010)

So aspartame's pretty much OK then? Yay.  I hate saccharin sweetener anyway, gives me that awful aftertaste.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

Aden said:


> My local grocery store, Wegman's, imports it. And if I can find it in friggin' Rochester, somewhere near you might have it as well.


I have never seen it once.  Anywhere.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I have never seen it once.  Anywhere.



You'll just have to go to Mexico and bring home as many cases as you can.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> You'll just have to go to Mexico and bring home as many cases as you can.


I wouldn't be able to get through customs.  They'd assume I was smuggling cocaine.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 8, 2010)

Ishnuvalok said:


> You think he wants a side order of MS?



Aspartame / Sucralose isn't that dangerous (especially not sucralose).  Sugar would be far moreso for me.

I'm not sure what they use in the USA (maybe you aren't either, considering you don't live there), but we in Canada basically bypassed the whole high-fructose corn syrup sweetening thing (which I didn't know about until after controversy erupted).


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I wouldn't be able to get through customs.  They'd assume I was smuggling cocaine.


is it because your so white?


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> is it because your so white?


That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Hir (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> is it because your so white?


Do you at least _try_ to come off as a person with a shred of intelligence?


----------



## Aden (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> is it because your so white?



oh, buuuuurrrrrrrrnnnnnnn


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2010)

Do white people often get stopped at the border?


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 8, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Do white people often get stopped at the border?


yeah especially the really white ones because the Mexicans think there covered in crack


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah especially the really white ones because the Mexicans think there covered in crack



Mexicans don't work the border patrol into the United States you dumbass it's controlled by America.


----------



## Hir (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah especially the really white ones because the Mexicans think there covered in crack


Could you _be_ a bigger fucktard?!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 8, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> yeah especially the really white ones because the Mexicans think there covered in crack



You made me cough on my food! That was pretty good!



David M. Awesome said:


> Mexicans don't work the border patrol into the United States you dumbass it's controlled by America.



But there are mexicans waiting in cars the otehr side of the border.



DarkNoctus said:


> Could you _be_ a bigger fucktard?!



I thought it was amusing, but I have a fucked up sense of humour sometimes.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 9, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> But there are mexicans waiting in cars the otehr side of the border.



Waiting to cross the border.

EDIT: Hey, do you think Colombians still have cocaine in their Coca-Cola?


----------



## moonchylde (Jan 9, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Im going for Milk..





RandyDarkshade said:


> You might catch mad cow disease from it. Seeing as you can apparently get cancer from some drinks and MS of all things.



Nope, just prostate cancer.

Oh, and early puberty in girls, as well. Though as long as girl's high school track is a sport, I'm not gonna bitch too much about that one. :V

[/dirtyoldman]


----------

